# Fuji GFX: Digital Medium Format 44x33mm



## Solarflare (Sep 19, 2016)

Fuji press event live streaming: Fuji GFX camera announced | Photo Rumors
Fuji GFX medium format mirrorless camera announced! - mirrorlessrumors
*** LIVE *** Fujifilm PRESS EVENT :: Medium Format GFX and more ** Refresh This Page for Latest Updates! – Fuji Rumors

FUJIFILM announces Development of Professional-use Mirrorless Camera System “GFX”
Fujfilm announces development of GFX 50S medium-format digital

Amazing stuff. Sadly the crucial part of the pricing isnt descided yet. Also the system wont be out until beginning of 2017. Also the lenses will take some time before they get all released, the last one will be the 45mm f2.8 at the end of 2017.

Still, amazing stuff.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 19, 2016)

OOOOHHHHH I think I just found my retirement present to me.

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 3, 2016)

+ Interface looks pretty good: many controls, direct controls for Shutter Speed+ISO on camera, Joystick for fast AF point selection etc
+ Aperture rings on the lenses, completing the direct control of all three exposure triangle parameters; aperture ring always closest to camera.
+ pretty complete set of glas already anounced (KB Equiv: 18mm f2.8, 35mm f2.8, 50mm f2.8, 85mm f2, 95mm f4 macro, 25-50mm f4 IS) 
+ Fuji can definitely do lenses, possibly the currently leading company in this respect, equals to the like of Zeiss and Nikon
+ Focal plane shutter in camera for lenses without central shutter
+ Promises extensive support for adapters (including support for central shutter, autofocus)
+ Separate gear to make the EVF flip upward and/or sideways+ Two way flipscreen
+ Dual card slots, Weather- and dust resistance on camera and lenses
+ Quite inconspicuous looking, relative for what it is

- not released yet (comes early 2017), and no pricing set, only vague informations there
- half of the announced lenses announced for quite some time later (18mm, 85mm: mid 2017; 35mm: end 2017)
- native lenses so far do not offer central shutter and flash sync of camera is only 1/125 sec
- different rings on lenses are all the same profile, cant know by touch if currently switching aperture, focus or zoom
- No dedicated dial for exposure compensation
- Somewhat ugly (backside bump of camera, bland design of lenses, but especially that awful battery grip)
- No X-Trans if you're a fan of that


----------

